# بعض اعمالي بالـ cnc على الرخام ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم



## altarek_2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يشرفني في أول مشاركة لي ان اعرض بعض الأعمال على الـ CNC بمساعدة العملاق artcam بالحفر على الرخام الطبيعي ارجو التقييم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الحقيقة أنه فوق التصور من الإبداع.
لي سؤال يا أخي الكريم .. بنط الحفر المستعملة للحفر على الرخام هل هي من نوع خاص ؟؟
أما أنها كربيد عادي من نفس النوع المستعمل في الخشب ؟؟
وهل يحتاج إلى تبريد ماء مستمر ؟؟

وشكراً على أعمالك الرائعة


----------



## altarek_2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا شكرا على المرور وبعد فإن البنط المستخدمة في الحفر هي من نوع الألماس الرش وحصريا الكوري وليس الصيني وهي بحاجة كتير كبيرة للتبريد بالماء وخصوصا الأنواع القاسية منه


----------



## kad8 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله

الله يبارك لك

تسلم ايدك شغل جميل جدا


----------



## Eng-Faten (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أعمال رائعة أخي الكريم ... مذ هلة ولا تحتاج لتقييم .. الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## altarek_2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مرور كريم والف شكر


----------



## MSAED NAIN (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يسعد يد من سواها

مع التحية


----------



## salah_design (27 ديسمبر 2010)

altarek_2 قال:


> يشرفني في أول مشاركة لي ان اعرض بعض الأعمال على الـ cnc بمساعدة العملاق artcam بالحفر على الرخام الطبيعي ارجو التقييم ولكم جزيل الشكر


اخي الكريم طارق 
تسلم ايدك 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
عمل رائع 
واذا تسمح لي اخي ان اوضح مسألة 
الا وهي ان هناك ما يعرف بالرخام الصناعي وهو اقل جودة من الرخام الطبيعي والعمل عليه سهل جدا ولا يحتاج الى تبريد او بنطات خاصه وبشكل عام النتيجه هي كالرخام الطبيعي
ولا يحتاج عملك اخي للتقيم بل هو عمل يستفاد منه من وجهة نظري ولكني اتمنى منك ان يكون لك مشاركات تعليمية يستفيد منها الاخوة بالمنتدى
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## altarek_2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الإطراء والنصيحة بالنسبة للرخام الصناعي لكن ياأخي الكريم انا اعمل بحسب ما يطلب مني والمطلوب على الرخام والحجر الطبيعي بالإضافة الى الخشب والبلاكسي والزجاج حديثا وبالنسبة لملفات المشاركة بالتعليم فانا انشاء الله اقوم بتجهيز بعض التمارين العملية لنشرها بالمنتدى (شوي شوي )يلي الله لا يحرمنا منه ودمتم لنا


----------



## salah_design (27 ديسمبر 2010)

altarek_2 قال:


> شكرا على الإطراء والنصيحة بالنسبة للرخام الصناعي لكن ياأخي الكريم انا اعمل بحسب ما يطلب مني والمطلوب على الرخام والحجر الطبيعي بالإضافة الى الخشب والبلاكسي والزجاج حديثا وبالنسبة لملفات المشاركة بالتعليم فانا انشاء الله اقوم بتجهيز بعض التمارين العملية لنشرها بالمنتدى (شوي شوي )يلي الله لا يحرمنا منه ودمتم لنا


جزاك الله خيرا اخي
وبارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك
وان شاء الله نتساعد في نشر العلم وان يكون في ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## altarek_2 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لي الشرف بالمشاركة وبالمناسبة اسمي اسامة (ابو طارق ) يا احلى صلاح


----------



## salah_design (28 ديسمبر 2010)

altarek_2 قال:


> لي الشرف بالمشاركة وبالمناسبة اسمي اسامة (ابو طارق ) يا احلى صلاح


الشرف لي اخي ابو طارق 
واشكرك على لطف كلامك 
انت مبدع فنيا وذو خلق كريم
غمرتني بلطفك اخي


----------



## mohamed.dz19 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله

الله يبارك لك
*


----------



## altarek_2 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## يحى المصرى (2 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## يحى المصرى (2 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير 
*


----------



## حسن-12 (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك عمل ممتاز في الخقيقة مل عندي ما نقول ربي يحفظك


----------



## altarek_2 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المرور وقريبا انشاء الله وجبة صور جديدة


----------



## يحى المصرى (6 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي
وبارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك
وان شاء الله نتساعد في نشر العلم وان يكون في ميزان حسناتنا*


----------



## يحى المصرى (6 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي
وبارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك
وان شاء الله نتساعد في نشر العلم وان يكون في ميزان حسناتنا *


----------



## معتز ب (10 يناير 2011)

*ما شاء الله لوحات فنية رائعة حفزتني على تجربة العمل بالرخام لكني أفتقر إلى معرفة أنواع الريش المستخدمة ومكان بيعها في سوريا
لا أدري إن كان الموقع يسمح بذكر ذلك
بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## Ali Zaatar (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا ابو طارق على نشر عملك الراءع
ياريت تعطينا بعض المعلومات اللي ممكن نستفيدمنها عمليا وهي

مقاس قطعة الرخام xyz و عدد الساعات 
وألف شكر


----------



## altarek_2 (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المرور 
بالنسبة للقطع فالحفر بالصورة الأولى مقاس 100*80*1.8 سم وقت الحفر يوم ونصف اي حوالي 18 ساعة والصورة الثانية بقياس 200*100*2.5 سم وزمن الحفر 36 ساعة والصورة الثالثة قياس 130*130*5 سم وزمن الحفر خمسة ايام


----------



## معتز ب (11 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله لوحات فنية رائعة
لكن ما هي سرعة الدوران المناسبة لحفر الرخام
وكم من الوقت نحتاج لعمل لوحة 50 ضرب 50 سم بعمق 1 سم


----------



## معتز ب (11 يناير 2011)

قرأت إجابتك على استفسار الزميل علي الذي سأل نفس أسئلتي
وصلتني الإجابة وشكراً لاهتمامك ومتابعتك


----------



## eng_mass (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع
كنت عاوز استفسر منك عن اسم برنامج الكام اللى حضرتك شغال بيه لو ممكن ؟


----------



## Ali Zaatar (11 يناير 2011)

altarek_2 قال:


> شكرا للجميع على المرور
> بالنسبة للقطع فالحفر بالصورة الأولى مقاس 100*80*1.8 سم وقت الحفر يوم ونصف اي حوالي 18 ساعة والصورة الثانية بقياس 200*100*2.5 سم وزمن الحفر 36 ساعة والصورة الثالثة قياس 130*130*5 سم وزمن الحفر خمسة ايام



شكرا أخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات المهمة جدا.
حسب خبرتك ماهو وقت الحفر تقريبا في حالة الحفر يدويا
شكرا


----------



## altarek_2 (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المرور وانا كلي اسف بسببنقطاعي عن المنتدى عدة ايام بسبب ضغط العمل
بالنسبة للبرنامج يلي بشتغل عليه فهو طبعا الآرت كام بالإضافة لعدة برامج مساعدة 
وبالنسبة للمقارنة مع الحفر اليدوي فمثال الصورة رقم 2 تستلزم عمل لا يقل عن ثلاثة اسابيع بحسب تقدير نحاتين وتستطيع اخي الكريم المقارنة بنفسك
بالنسبة لحفر الـ 50*50*1 سم فهذا يعتمد على الرسم وشكله أولا ثم يعتمد على نوع الرخام المستخدم


----------



## أبو عبده (14 يناير 2011)

الأخ ابو طارق الله يفتح عليك ويزيدك من العلم والفن
أرجو لو فيه فرصه للتعارف لو انت موجود فى القاهرة


----------



## altarek_2 (15 يناير 2011)

الأخ ابو عبدو لي الشرف بالتعارف ولي الشرف اكثر لو كنت بالقاهرة بس انا في الشام (دمشق) وبيشرفني التواصل وشكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## خليل الأزوري (18 يناير 2011)

أخي 
altarek
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أعمال جميلة جداَ جداَ لكن أنا أعتقد انك عامل هذه الأشياء قوالي صب رخام أو فيبر سؤال هل عملت الحفر على الخشب ثم صبيت الرخام أو الفيبر عليها ???????? ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## altarek_2 (19 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم هذه الأعمال على الرخام الطبيعي والحجر الطبيعي وليست قوالب صب لكني اعمل بالحفر ايضا بالقوالب ولكن ليس لي بل لمعامل صب الجبصين والريزين والفيبر فعملي ينحصر بالتصميم والحفر فقط وليس بأعمال الصب
مع جزيل الشكر على المرور


----------



## خليل الأزوري (20 يناير 2011)

شكراً شكراً أخي على راحبت صدرك وأسائل الله أن يرزقك من واسع فضلة أيضاَ أكرر أحترامي لك وياليت تذكر لانا الريش المستخدمة في الحفر على الرخام الطبيعي وأذا أمكن ترينا بعض من صورها أذا أمكن


----------



## saad_srs (21 يناير 2011)

سلمت يداك اعمال رائعة


----------



## zaki2000 (21 يناير 2011)

هل الماكينة اللي حضرتك شغال بيها هي وتر جيت water jet


----------



## arier (24 يناير 2011)

ابداع وتالق وتميز

الى الامام بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو السلم (2 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايدك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## altarek_2 (8 مارس 2011)

الشكر للجميع على المرور


----------



## anteco (16 يونيو 2012)

*عندي اسئله كتير لرواتر cnc*

واحد 
سؤالي خاص للبنط عايز اعرف اماكن البيع 
بجانب احتاج لبعض المعلومات عن الارت كام 
لو ينفع اكلم حضرتك
دا رقمي 01113381391 مصطفي عبدالمنصف


----------



## anteco (16 يونيو 2012)

عندي اسئله كتير لرواتر cnc
واحد
سؤالي خاص للبنط عايز اعرف اماكن البيع
بجانب احتاج لبعض المعلومات عن الارت كام
لو ينفع اكلم حضرتك
دا رقمي 01113381391 مصطفي عبدالمنصف


----------



## زهدي زهدي (16 يونيو 2012)

ما شاء الله اعمال رائعة
ذكرت انك تستعمل برامج اخرى مساعدة الى جانب الارت كام ما وظيفة هذه البرامج؟


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 يونيو 2012)

*حياتي*



salah_design قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي
> وبارك الله فيك وفي اعمالك
> وان شاء الله نتساعد في نشر العلم وان يكون في ميزان حسناتنا



السلام عليكم شغل كتير حلو ووفقك الله 
اردت السؤال كم من الوقت استخدمت لرسم الصوره رقم 2 وحفرها 
دمت في رعاية الله


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 يونيو 2012)

*تحياتي*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ارسال صوره عن البنط المستعمله
تحياتي


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

شغل حلو هل المكن صناعه محليه اود ان ارى صوره للمكن ان تسمح بزالك
ولك الشكر


----------



## elqesar (17 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

رائع وحلو


----------

